# Which caliber blank pistol?



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Anyone use or have a preference for starter pistols? I'm pretty set on the Alfa, just not sure if a .22 or a 209 shotgun primer one would be better. 

Thanks!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I used a .22 when I was training Ruby and Elvis


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

.209 is most realistic to shotgun but its a loud sound to start with


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Scout is already comfortable with gunfire, but maybe a .22 would be a better idea for future dogs. I think I've heard .22 blanks are harder to source compared to 209s.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

In my experience the .22 has more of a sharp crack to it than the .209. Also, the 209 ammo is less expensive and more easily sourced. Were I to get a new one I would select the 209. Working the dogs up to the blank is no different in either ammunition choice. For softer blanks go with Fiocchi 12 ga Poppers - they're really quiet. For full on noise the Fiocchi 12 ga. blanks are wicked loud - similar to a heavy waterfowl load, much more than the .22 or 209 blanks.

Look for deals, there's one place that has a points/rewards program that can save you a few bucks. Amazon sells the same things but at a much higher price because of Amazon fees.

Ken


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Also, and I know it may not be an issue with you, but many of the American Field events that I run require at least a .209.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback! I'll be placing my order for a 209 in a couple weeks once I move up to firearm friendly New Hampshire.


----------

